# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  حكاية أردنية اسمها ( عبد الرؤوف الروابده )

## هدوء عاصف

حكاية أردنية اسمها ( عبد الرؤوف الروابده )






1-  تصلني عبر الايميل قصص رواها ابن الجوزي في اخبار الأذكياء ، قبل نحو 900 عام لا اقل ، تروى اليوم عن او على لسان مواطن اردني قادم من قرية الصريح ليصير بعدها رئيسا للوزراء اسمه عبدالرؤف سالم النهار الروابدة ..! 



-2-  كيف تشاهد عبد الرؤوف الروابدة بسيارته على دوار المدينة الرياضية وبعد اقل من نصف ساعة تتصل بشقيقك في اربد يقول لك عبد الروؤف الروابدة يجلس معه على ذات الطاولة في صالة افراح يشارك عرس في اربد ، وفي نفس اليوم يحضر جلسة مجلس النواب يكون اكثر المتحدثين فيها ، اي ماكينة من العالم الاخر تحرك هذا الرجل ..!



 -3-  قبل نحو ثمان سنوات ، كادت تحصل طامة كبرى مع احدى اكثر الدول العربية تعقيدا في بنيتها السياسية والعرقية وهي اليمن عندما قتلت ابنة اهم شخصية يمنية بلا منازع منذ نصف قرن وهو الشيخ عبدالله الاحمر، قتلت ابنته في عمان من زوجها الممتد بنفوذه بين الاردن والسعودية ، عهدت الاردن الى عبد الرؤوف الروابدة بمعية اعيان البلد من امثال الامير الراحل زيد بن شاكر ، في جاهة سياسية عشائرية بين دولتين ربما كانت هي الاوحد من نوعها في العالم العربي ، وخلال جلسة واحدة بلسان ساحر من عبد الروؤف الروابدة مع ذوي  المغدورة والرئيس اليمني كان الروابدة ينهي الازمة سياسيا وعشائريا        وقضائيا ..! 



-4-  عام 1989 كان ابن الصريح قد غادر امانة العاصمة عمان ، التي هي بالطبع ليست  اربد ولا الصريح ، وكان الرهان عليه بالسقوط المهين في انتخابات كان بها  شيخ اسمه احمد الكوفحي ، ينسف الاصوات نسفا فيذرها قاعا صفصفا ، سقطت يومها اكثر رموز الحكومة الاردنية ونجح عبد الرؤوف الروابدة الذي لم يسقط في انتخابات بعدها حتى بعد ان غادر رئاسة الوزراء متسربلا ببعض الانتقادات التي كانت اكثرها شخصية وعنصرية ، نجح ولم يسقط رغم انشطار الدائرة التي        كانت قاعدته في الانتخابات ، كيف ينجح كيف يعيد ترتيب نفسه ومن حوله لا احد يعرف ..!



 -5-  امام معارضة كبيرة في الشارع الاردني لاتفاقية السلام وسياسات الحكومة  قَبلَ عبد الرؤوف الروابدة ان يناظر المعارض الابرز ليث شبيلات على قناة  الجزيرة ، الشارع الاردني اقرب دائما لخطاب المعارضة لكن عبد الروؤف        الروابدة يومها جعلها تشرّق وتغرب و غاب حضور ( ابو فرحان!) في كرزما ( ابو  عصام  !)..! 



-6-  عبد الروؤف الروابدة رئيس وزراء سابق يعني اعتلى اعلى سلطة تشريعية وطنية ،  لم يجد حرجا ان يقول ان حكومة زميله معروف البخيت قد زوّرت الانتخابات  التي نجح فيها عبد الرؤوف نفسه ، لم يجد حرجا قبل ايام وفي خضم ازمة        الاخوان مع الحكومة التي ادت الى مقاطعتهم الانتخابات ان يقول ان اسحق الفرحان هو شيخه الاول ..!



 -7-  اذكر في اول عهد الوزارات النيابية في التسعينات عندما كان النواب يتقاتلون  ليصيروا وزراء ، سالت احدى مراسلات الصحف عبد الرؤوف الروابدة ان كان (  مستوزرا!) فقال عبارة صارت بعدها مثلا :" مثلي تجاوز الاستوزار!!" 


-8-  قاب قوسين او ادنى لا احد يعرف ماذا يمكن ان يفعل عبد الرؤوف الروابدة ،  سالت وانا في الاردن قبل ايام هل سيترشح ( الشاب!) الذي قال ( الله يستر على صبغة الشعر) الى مجلس النواب في هذا العمر ، قال اكثر الذين يعرفون        الروابدة انه لا يستبعد حتى ان يترشح عبد الرؤوف الروابدة لنقابة الصيادلة وليس لمجلس النواب ..! 



-9-  يقول الصديق العزيز والنائب الذي رافق الروابدة الى مجلس النواب سليمان عبيدات ، ان النائب الوحيد الذي لم يغب عن جلسة واحدة ولم يغب عن لجنةواحدة من لجان المجلس التي لم يكن عضوا فيها ، كان هو نائب محافظة اربد عن الدائرة الثانية والذي اسمه عبد الرؤوف الروابدة ..! 



-10-  ويقول صديقي القديم احمد الروابدة الذي هو ابن شقيقته للروابدة يعني مازال الروابدة ( يعايد ) أمه في العيدين ، والذي خلف الروابدة في صيدليتهالشهيرة ، يقول ان الروابدة ذات مرة قال لخليل السالم – اذا كانت ذاكرتي  سليمة- انه من الممكن لابن الفلاح ان يصير رئيسا للوزراء ..! 


-11-  باختصار شديد دون ان ازيد ، الروابدة يمتلك ( مندلا ) يقرأ بالكف ، يمتلك عينا تثقب الاسمنت ، يمتلك عقلا ، هذا ما جعل اخبار ابن الجوزي تروى على لسانه اليوم ..! 


 واختم بي لا بعبد الرؤوف ، لم اتقاضى يوما مليما عن مقال كتبته وكذا حالي مع الفلاح الصيدلاني النائب الامين الوزير الاخواني ، الوطني ، القومي ،الاتحادي الانشطاري ، الشعبي النخبوي ،المتدين المتحرر،،الكهل (الشاب) عبد الرؤوف الروابدة 



محمد حسن العمري

----------


## دموع الغصون

كم استمعت بقراءة هذه السطور من حكاية مرت عبر الزمن وأثرها لا زال قائم 
من الشخصيات المقربه إلى نفسي ونفس كل مواطن أردني 
شخصية عرفت بحكمتها بصرامتها بروحها المرحه بواقعيتها وعمليتها 
لمعو في سماء الأردن وتركوا لنا قناديل لتضيء دروبنا 
رجالات حفرو أسمهم بالصخر بأناملهم التي لم تعرف إلا العطاء و التفاني لأجل الوطن 

هدوء
كم جميل أن نتعرف على هذه الأعلام الأردنية
أبدعت بهذا الطرح 
ودي و يسبقه وردي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمرورك "دموع الغصون" ، وانا ايضاً من المعجبين بمن هم أمثال "عبدالرؤوف الروابدة" ممن لمعوا في سماء الأردن بشخصياتهم البارزة والمؤثرة في الشارع المحلي وايضا على المستوى الرسمي ، فكل التحية لكل رجالات الوطن من الألف الى الياء ، ومن الشمال الى الجنوب .. وأجمل التحايا موصولة لحضرتك سيدتي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني اليوم يا هدوء انت بتحكي عن شخصية ما بقدر غير ارفعلها القبعة احتراماًً

شهادتي فيه مجروحة لاني اعشقه

يسلموو على الموضوع هدوء عاصف..تقبل مروري

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

للـــــــــرفع*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عبد الرؤوف الروابدة هو من الشخصيات التي بالفعل خدمت هالبلد بكل اخلاص وتضحية وقدم للبلد خدمات كثيرة 
وكذلك المواطن قدم له ما قدر عليه
كل الاجلال والاحترام لشخصه ولكل من هو مثله 
يسلمو هدوء على موضوعك

----------

